# GILLIES COFFEE = www.GilliesCoffee.com



## charlesybeyda (Aug 25, 2008)

*** Self Promotion ***

What a great find! Amazingly fresh & great tasting Gourmet Coffee without the expensive price. Who said Coffee need be

Expensive to be good? Check-out www.GilliesCoffee.com today and find out for yourself.


----------



## adamfahn (Aug 8, 2008)

Well okay, let's assume a person posted this.

Won't the cost to post it to the UK be prohibitive?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Depending on the quantity it mightn't be too bad given the current exchange rates.

There wouldn't be many people who would choose to buy their roasted coffee from the USA if they live in the UK, although a certain volume of coffee in green form comes via the USA to get to UK and some home roasters import this way.


----------



## adamfahn (Aug 8, 2008)

okay, let's see if charlesybeyda comes back!


----------



## adamfahn (Aug 8, 2008)

Did he come back?

Anyone seen Chuck?


----------

